# beach fishing



## tree cutter 08 (May 27, 2015)

Any advise on what to use to catch fish from the beach in destin Florida? Don't know squat about saltwater fishing. Thanks


----------



## teethdoc (May 27, 2015)

Med or med heavy rod.  Tie on a pyramid sinker and about 18" of leader and a circle hook with shrimp or gulp shrimp and you will catch something.  If pompano are running, get a pomp rig and live sandfleas or fake sandfleas.
But, I've also caught a ton of random fish with a cheapo Walmart special spinning rig, split shot sinkers, and some shrimp.
If you are catching lady fish, cut them in half and use a steel leader and big circle hook for shark as far out as you can throw it early in the morning or late evening.  Catching sharks freaks people out while they are swimming.

If you take your gear from home, rinse it out with fresh water often while there, then really well when you get home and oils it up or you will tear them up.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 28, 2015)

Might want to fish the jetties and around the harbor. Take Gulf Shores dr. all the way to very end and you can access both.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks ill give it a try.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 29, 2015)

The Doc is point on with keeping your gear rinsed, but would add that for your final cleaning before oiling use warm water with dish detergent. Clean thoroughly with tooth brush and get all cracks and crevices - both rods and reels. I usually just run my reels through the dishwasher, then dissemble/dry/regrease and oil. It's not just salt, but fine sand that will destroy gear. Reel seats on the rods are often overlooked and will come back to haunt you if not cleaned well.
Hope you have a lot of fun.


----------



## jimboknows (May 31, 2015)

find a bait shop that has "FishBites" artificial bait...comes in a pouch like gulp baits...looks like pieces of leather...It stays on a hook better than anything I've used and in the red or pink color It has outcaught shrimp when fished on the bottom off of the beach.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jun 15, 2015)

right there with ya man....I've fished all my life but don't know squat about saltwater. We just got back from Fernandina Beach and I tried my hand at some surf fishing. Ended up catching 3 whiting and a stingray. Man that stingray was a some kinda fight!! I just went to the Wal-Mart there and bought a cheap spinning rod/reel combo, a couple pre-made leaders, some 3 oz. pyramid weights and some shrimp....had a blast!!


----------

